# UltraViolet Player?



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

While the newer boxes support NETFLIX can I suggest adding UltraViolet (aka: VUDU / CinemaNow / Flixster / Target Ticket) app to the system to stream these cloud based movies??


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I'd love to see a VUDU app. Not just for UV but also for movie rentals.


----------



## richbrew (Feb 6, 2002)

+1 I would love this. Especially if it would allow a download then watch option in addition to streaming. I've suggested it in a few of the monthly surveys from TiVo.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

This would be a GREAT addition to TiVo.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

Download and play with Vudu on TiVo like available with Amazon Instant Video would be a nice addition but I am afraid the Vudu DRM requirements aren't met and it will never happen. I do have two players that can do this, PS3 and an LG BD590 so it isn't a big issue for me.


----------



## bootman_head_fi (Aug 3, 2008)

I'll be happy with just HD streaming of VUDU if storing them locally is going to be such an issue.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

I have been told that the VUDU store/streaming works on a Linux based system running the Opera Browser.. wonder what it would take to get the Opera Store to offer a VUDU app?


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

richbrew said:


> +1 I would love this. Especially if it would allow a download then watch option in addition to streaming. I've suggested it in a few of the monthly surveys from TiVo.


So have I. It would be great if there was a unified purchasing system for ALL of my digital purchases. It's difficult to build a LARGE digital library when it is spread across multiple platforms (iTunes, Amazon, Xbox etc). After awhile, you will lose track of where some of your content is. Also, some of these corporations WILL go out of business or get out of the business over the coming years/decades, what happens to all of that content you paid for?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

en sabur nur said:


> So have I. It would be great if there was a unified purchasing system for ALL of my digital purchases. It's difficult to build a LARGE digital library when it is spread across multiple platforms (iTunes, Amazon, Xbox etc). After awhile, you will lose track of where some of your content is. Also, some of these corporations WILL go out of business or get out of the business over the coming years/decades, what happens to all of that content you paid for?


You have perfectly explained why I'll only buy stuff from vendors who have no DRM or such pitiful DRM that systems exist to easily strip it. I don't want to organize my media based on where I bought it - that's idiotic and irritating. Imagine a public library with all the books organized based on where the library got them .


----------



## en sabur nur (Oct 30, 2007)

tomhorsley said:


> You have perfectly explained why I'll only buy stuff from vendors who have no DRM or such pitiful DRM that systems exist to easily strip it. I don't want to organize my media based on where I bought it - that's idiotic and irritating. Imagine a public library with all the books organized based on where the library got them .[/QUOTE
> I hear you. I think I will only purchase disc-based content.


----------



## mpack (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm never never never going back to cable for my TV service (unfortunately I don't have a choice if I want internet). UltraViolet on TiVo would make it the best product for cord cutters. Until they add an UltraViolet service, alternative options like Roku, PlayStation, and Xbox, etc. will be appealing to many. 

I've also put in requests to VuDu to get on TiVo. I recommend that many of you interested in UVVU also do the same since you need both TiVo and the streaming service provider to make it happen.


----------



## malverde (Mar 13, 2007)

+1

This would be huge!


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Still would like to see this app added to TIVO!


----------

